# أسئلة عن الصــــوم تخص المرأة والأسرة المسيحية...



## ABOTARBO (9 أغسطس 2010)

*هل تبيح المسيحية " للأطفال والصبيان والشبان" الإفطار فى الأصوام , حفاظاً على صحتهم؟

الأجابــــة:

ينبغى تعويد الأطفال - منذ الصغر- على نوع معين من الصوم, على قدر طاقتهم وسنهم , بعد سن الثانية عشرة, ومع نمو السن يتم تدريبهم على الصوم الأنقطاعى , وليكن أولاً - مع الأسرة - يومى الأربعاء والجمعة, وعندما يتقدم بهم العمر, تزداد درجات الأنقطاع (الإمساك) تدريجياً - فى الصباح- حتى يصبحوا قادرين على الصوم , ومحبين له , ولاسيما فى فترة المراهقة, للإقلال من حرارة الجسد (المواد الدهنية) والتغلب على ثورته وتمرده.

ويشير الكتاب إلى أطفال صغار - تعبدوا فى الهيكل (صلاة وصوم) منذ نعومة أظفارهم , مثل الطفل صموئيل النبى , (وأم النور مريم) , ويذكر التقليد القديم أن يوحنا المعمدان قد عاش منذ طفولته - حتى خدمته - بين النساك اليهود بالقرب من البحر الميت , وكانوا يعيشون على الصوم الدائم . وقد تدرب أرميا النبى - منذ صباه - على خدمة الله, وقال فى اختبار : " جيد للرجل أن يحمل النير منذ صباه " (مراثى 3 : 27) . وتاريخ الكنيسة يسجل العديد من الأمثلة عن أطفال تحملوا الآلام ونالوا إكليل الشهادة, كما نسمع عن أطفال عاشوا فى البرارى - مع الرهبان - وأصبحوا قديسين مباركين , ومن أشهرهم " أنبا زكريا".

عن كتاب_ 120 سؤال هام عن الأصوام
 للدياكون
ميخائيل مكسى اسكندر.
*​


----------



## candy shop (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: هل تبيح المسيحية " للأطفال والصبيان والشبان" الإفطار فى الأصوام , حفاظاً على صحتهم؟*

حلو اوى ابو تربو 

موضوع رااااااااااااائع

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أغسطس 2010)

*




+هل يجوز ممارسة العلاقات الزوجية
فى أيام الصوم 
(وخاصة بالليل)؟

الإجابــــــــــة:

قلنا أن الصوم - فى المفهوم المسيحى - هو تدريب لضبط الجسد عن كافة الشهوات , والرغبات الحسية (تدريب الحواس عن النظر واللمس والسمع والشم).
وتدعو الكنيسة إلى عدم التعطر  وعدم ارتداء الملابس المعثرة والجواهر ,عند الذهاب إلى بيت الرب.
ومن ثم فهى تمنع ممارسة العلاقات الزوجية خلال الأصوام المقدسة. وأيام القداسات ,أى عدم التلذذ بالجنس "فى تلك الأوقات المباركة" ( = العفة المصاحبة للصوم, لازمة تماماً , كالمتناع عن الأطعمة (اللذيذة) الطعام الصيامى. الذى لا يثير  الشهوة , ويحد من سطوتها.
والأمتناع عن العلاقات الزوجية - أثناء الصوم - معروف قديماً (دا 6 : 18).
و لا سيما عند اليهود , فقد ورد فى التفسير اليهودى " المشناة" ( Mishnah ) ما نصه " فى يوم صوم الكفارة . لايجوز للفرد أن يأكل أو يستحم , أو يعطر , أو يلبس نعلاً (يخرج من المنزل) , أو يباشر المعاشرة الزوجية".

ويقول الوحى الإلهى:
" قدسوا صوماً , نادوا باعتكاف .. ليخرج العريس من مخدعه , والعروس من حجلتها " (يؤ 2: 15 - 16 ).


ولكـــن ينبغى أن يتم ذلك " باتفاق الزوجين معاً ". - قبل الصوم - لئلا ينحرف الضعيف (أمام إغراء الشهوة ), فيسبب خطية لنفسه , أو لشريك حياته, كما رأى القديس بولس الرسول . 
الذى كتب - معللآ ذلك - بقوله :
" لكى تتفرغوا للصوم والصلاة , ثم تجتمعوا معاً . لكى لا يجربكم الشيطان ,
 بسبب عدم نزاهتكم" . (1كو 7 : 1 - 7).
وإذا مورست العلاقة الزوجية , يعتبر ذلك اليوم "فطراً " لهما كلاهما.
(الأنبا ساويرس , أسقف الأشمونين ,
 الدر الثمين , المقالة 8)

+++

تـــابع...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أغسطس 2010)

*هل تصوم المرأة التى تضع مولوداً فى الصوم؟

الأجابــــــــة:

وجّه البعض هذا السؤال إلى البابا تيموثاوس الإسكندرى (أثناء حضوره مجمع أفسس المسكونى هكذا : "إن ولدت امرأة فى الفصح (أسبوع الآلام), هل يجب أن تصوم ولا تشرب نبيذاً ؟ أم تحل الصوم (تفطر) وتشرب لأجل ولادتها؟"

فأجاب قداسته بقوله : " الصوم يراد به إضعاف الجسد (ضبطه عن الشهوات الجامحة) , فإن كان الجسم فى بأس وشقاء , ومرض وضعف , يجب أن ينال حسب ما يقرر ويحتمل من المأكول والمشروب" (مجلة الكرازة , عدد 52 , سنة 1979).

+++

تــــابع..
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أغسطس 2010)

*+ هل تمتنع السيدة ( أو الآنسة) عن الصوم , فترة الحيض (الدورة الشهرية) إذا تخللت أحد الأصوام؟

الإجابـــــــــة:

إذا كانت طاقتها الجسمانية تسمح لها بالصوم , فلا غبار على ذلك,
وإذا لم تستطع الصوم , فلتصم عن الخطية والأفكار الشريرة , ثم تواصل صومها بعد راحتها. ونفس الشئ ينطبق على المرأة الحامل أيضاً.

+++

تــــابع...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أغسطس 2010)

*هل يجوز ممارسة الكهنة لسر الزواج , أو إجراءات الخطبة فى أيام الأصوام؟

الإجابــــــــــة:

يجوز إجراء مراسم " الخطبة" فى الأصوام ( ما عدا أسبوع الآلام), سواء فى الكنيسة أو فى منزل العروس , لأنها مجرد " وعد" بالزواج , لا أكثر ولا أقل , على أن تقدم للمدعوين أطعمة صيامى بالطبع (أو هدية روحية رمزية).

أما إكليل الزواج فلا يصح فى الأصوام , وإن كان قديماً يتم هذا السر المقدس بالكنيسة صباح الأحد , ويتناول العروسان من السر الأقدس , ويصومان بعد ثلاثة أيام (مثل طوبيا وسارة) ليبدآن حياة مباركة, ومن الصعب تنفيذ ذلك حالياً.

ونظراً لضرورة صوم الأربعاء والجمعة , وأن الصوم فيهما ينتهى فى المساء (بعد الساعة 12 م ) , فإن الأب كيرلس كيرلس يرى " أنه من الأفضل (فى نظره) أن تعقد الأكاليل فى مساء الأربعاء والجمعة, حيث يبدأ يوم الخميس أو السبت (إفطار) , بدلآ من ممارسة طقس الأكليل يومى الثلاثاء والخميس , حيث يبدأ صوم الأربعاء والجمعة".
( القس كيرلس , أصوامنا بين الماضى والحاضر , ص 149).

تــــابع...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مارس 2011)

*بصراحة قل لنا : " هو ربنا قال للناس عندما تصوموا كلوا عدس وفول وبصارة"؟؟!!!
 

 الإجــــــــــــــــــــابة
 
 
 نعم, حدد الرب أنواعآ معينة تؤكل فى الأصوام , وذلك كما يلى:
 
 
  (أ) حزقيال النبى بالصوم ثم الإفطار على القمح "  البليلة" والشعير والفول والعدس والدخن ( الذرة الرفيعة) والكرسنة (  الكمون )...(حز 4 :9 ).
 
 (ب) صام دانيال النبى عن أكل اللحوم وشرب الخمر (  دا 1 : 12 ), كما صام - مع أصحابه الثلاثة - وأفطروا ( آخر النهار ) بأكل  القطانى ( البقوليات )...(دا 1 : 8 - 16 ).
 
 (ج) وصام داود النبى بالزيت وقال :
 " ركبتاى ارتعشتا من الصوم , ولحمى هزل عن سمن " ( مز 109 : 24 ). وفى الترجمة الكاثوليكية لنفس الآية نقرأ: 
 " ركبتاى ضعفتا من الصوم , ولحمى تغير من أكل الزيت ".
 
 + وليس الصوم هو مجرد الأمتناع عن الطعام والشراب (نهارآ) ثم أكل كل ما لذ  وطاب , بنهم شديد , كحيوان يتم تجويعه , ليزداد شراهة , بعد إطلاقه على  فريسته , ليلتهمها كلها , بل الصوم المسيحى , هو عدم محبة الطعام ( اللذيذ )  مؤقتآ , من أجل لذة محبة الله , وحفظ وصاياه , بحب وفرح ,دون ضغط أو  إكراه.
 
عن كتاب
 120 سؤال هام  عن الأصوام
 
 تأليف دياكون:
 ميخائيل مكسى أسكندر*​


----------



## ميرنا (8 مارس 2011)

فظيع يا ابو تربو بجد


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مارس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> فظيع يا ابو تربو بجد


*ميرسى خالص تاسونى لتشجيع حضرتك
وبنعمه المسيح هكمل باقى الاسئلة.
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة*


----------

